# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  لـــكِ .. يا عديلة روحــي ..

## دمـوع الأحزان

**


*.. عديلات روح ..*

*أجاني يوم وأخترتك عديلة روح لي وحدي ..*

*حسيت أني أنانيه أخدتك من كل الناس* 

*تركتك لهم وحدهم*

*غصب عني صدقني*

*وأجاني يوم وأحتجتك ..*

*ما عرفت شلون أقول لك*

*ولكني بجد أحتجتك وكنت بجد أبغيكِ*
*ولكني عجزت أبوح*

*أجيت إلك*

*وقلت ألك أريدك تمشي معي آني*

*وما رفضت ألي طلب أبداً*

*حبيتك كثير آني*

*وقررت تبقي صديقتي ولكن ما عرفت شأقول لك*

*فبقيت بقربكِ ..*

*وبعدها ابتعدنا ولكن غصباً عنا*

*وظلينا سنه كامله بعاد بعض الشيااتي*

*ولكنِ رجعت الحين*

*وعارف أني مـتأخر*

*أجيت أقول لك هااي العبارة وكلمـه ..*

*وأنتي بكيفك إذا تريدي تسمعيني ولا ..*



*الصديقة من صدقتك لا من صادقتك*

*أنتي يا من تصدقني دائماً*

*ولا مره بالعمر كله نطقتي لي بكلمة تزعلني أو تكدر لي خاطري*

*أحبـــكِ يا صديقتي*

*صديقتي هي من تفهمني ..*

*لا من تصادقني وتصدق معي فقط*

*أنتي يا من تفهمني أختاركِ صديقتي ..*

*فهل تقبلي صداقتي ..؟؟؟*

*فهل تقبلي أن تبقي معي وللأبد ..!!!*

*وأن تبقي بقربي دائماً ..!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*في كل اللحظات ..*

*؟؟؟؟ أ أنتظر ردكِ أو بريدكِ .. ؟؟؟؟*

*أ أنتظر رجوعك للوراء سنتين ..؟؟؟*

*وأن نعود معاً ..؟؟؟*

*فنبقى للأبد وبقرب بعض ..!!*




*سأبقى أنتظر ردكِ ولن أفقد الأمل فربما أراه ...*





*تحياتي:*

*دمـوع الأحزان*

----------


## hope

*رائعه تلك الكلمـات الصادقه المعبره ..*
*كم كانت قاسيه تلك الأيام التي جمعتنا ثم فرقتنا* 
*كُنا  وأوفى صديقتان لم نفكر يوماً بأن الأيام سوف تبعدنا يوماً من الأيام ونكون غُرباء عن بعض !*
*أعجز عن التعبير عما بداخلي من مشاعر مكبوته داخلِي*
*ويعجز القلم عن كتابتها او البوح بها .. يعجز اي قلب يحمل حبي لكِ غاليتي*
*مهما كتبت وزادت حروفي وكلماتي لم أوفي بالتعبير عما بيننا ..*


*في النهايه  .. هل ستعود تلك الأيام ؟!!* 

*________*

*سلمت اناملكِ حبيبتي ..*
*دمتي بِحب*

----------


## Taka

*يزاج الله ألف خير اختي*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## وردة حلاوية

يسلمو

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووووو اختي الغالية على الكلمات الجميلة اللتي صدرت من قبك فحين قراءتها دمعت عيناي
الله لا يحرمكم من بعض
ولا يحرمنا منك

----------


## كبرياء

*يســـــــــــــــــــــــــلموووووو على الطرح الح ــــــــــــــــــلوو ...* 

*يـــــــــــــعطيكـ ربي ألـــــــــــــــــف عــــــــــآآـآآفيهـ ..* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــــــــــــرم جديدكـــ ...* 

*تح ـــــــــــــيآآـآآآـآآتـــــــــوو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------


## مجد0

*يسلم قلبك على الكلمات الرائعه*

----------


## طيبه الروح

يسلمووو كلمات رائعه

والله يعطيك العافيه

تحياتي طيبه الروح

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

الله يرجع كل حبيب لحبيبه ..
و كل صديق لصديقه .. 
ظلمة الدار بدون أحباب ..
و شر البلاد من خلا فيها صديق .. 
كلمات عفوية و من عفويتها ظهرت مصادقيتُها ..
تسلمين خيّة ..
و ربي يعطيك العافية ..

----------

